

Why Dataflow is not Popular - mattcarkci
http://dataflowbook.com/cms/?p=410

======
cwhy
Does a functional programming style solve the problem?

~~~
paulhodge
"Functional programming" and "dataflow" are things that very much overlap. One
could argue that FP is a superset of dataflow. But, both terms are pretty
high-level and vague, so it's tough to exactly say what they are or aren't.

